# Favorite Disney Slogan



## Dsnymouse

Any one have a favorite Disney slogan?
List here


----------



## DizneyNutz

But DW LOVES the new commercial on TV in reference to the "Year Of a Million Dreams" when the little girls opens the door. I think she can relate to how it takes your breath away   We can't get enough and she is always counting down until or next trip.


----------



## Camp Rd. Lady

YES YES YES


----------



## byoung

Remember it was all started by a mouse.


----------



## JediDan2773

I like the "started by a mouse" one. And just the general, Happiest place on Earth, most Magickal place on Earth, etc.


----------



## momrek06

byoung said:
			
		

> Remember it was all started by a mouse.




LOVE THIS..period.. this is THE one


----------



## PollyannaMom

Don't know if it's considered a slogan, exactly, but I've always liked Walt's -

"To all who come to this happy place: welcome. ..."


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

byoung said:
			
		

> Remember it was all started by a mouse.



This is the best.  I also like...Been there, Done that, Going Back!!!


----------



## INdisneyfamily

I liked it when they had "Remember the Magic" because I really liked the song!


----------



## Jackmonkey

I have 2 favorite Waltisms that kind of qualify as slogans:

"Disneyland will never be completed. It will continue to grow as long as there is imagination left in the world."

And:

"You can dream, create, design and build the most wonderful place in the world, but it requires people to make the dream a reality."


----------



## Jackmonkey

Sorry, I also love the "started by a mouse" quote, but I think the most important part of the message is in the first part of the phrase, which is rarely listed.

" *If you can dream it, you can do it*. Always remember that this whole thing was started with a dream and a mouse."


----------



## passporterfan13

Happiest place on Earth, It all started with a mouse and Dream is a Wish yur heart makes (not sure if that is one, but still)


----------



## TinksMagic54

This might be more the Mickey Mouse Club, but I remember watching it as a girl -- the Hardy Boys and Annette!...

M I C - SEE YOU REAL SOON
K E Y - WHY BECAUSE WE LOVE YOU.

M O U S E

Still gives me the chills at this advanced age


----------



## miranda1979

I love it when we check into our home resort and they say

"welcome home" I love it.


----------



## DznyLvr2005

I know, it's the new one but it gives me chills when I see the commercial!!!

_There is a place where nothing is ever as it seems
Where the ordinary is always extraordinary
And where once upon a time, happens once upon a day
Come live you're dream this year during the year of a million dreams at Disney Parks
The place where Dreams come true_

See the commercial here>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX5Cjzsun1A
I love it!!


----------



## DznyLvr2005

I know, it's the new one (And it's long) but it gives me chills when I see the commercial!!!

_There is a place where nothing is ever as it seems
Where the ordinary is always extraordinary
And where once upon a time, happens once upon a day
Come live you're dream this year during the year of a million dreams at Disney Parks
The place where Dreams come true_

See the commercial here>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX5Cjzsun1A
I love it!!


----------



## ntsammy5

DznyLvr2005 said:
			
		

> I love it!!




OT:  I love your pirate dog!


----------



## pepperw23

PollyannaMom said:
			
		

> Don't know if it's considered a slogan, exactly, but I've always liked Walt's -
> 
> "To all who come to this happy place: welcome. ..."



Yes, totally the best one.  And of course who can forget "I'm too excited to sleep"


----------



## eblack0409

My favorite is from the Disney commercial with the little boy waiting to go the next day.....the mom tells him to go to sleep, he responds "I'm too excited to sleep!!!"  I love this commercial...

Fave slogan:  "To all who come to this happy place, welcome...."


----------



## passporterfan13

I always loved the comercial where the little girl (i dont really remember) is trying to get her brother to walk so they can go and then the baby sees mickey and takes his first steps *tear* It's so beautiful


----------



## smnornes

eblack0409 said:
			
		

> My favorite is from the Disney commercial with the little boy waiting to go the next day.....the mom tells him to go to sleep, he responds "I'm too excited to sleep!!!"  I love this commercial...
> 
> Fave slogan:  "To all who come to this happy place, welcome...."


YES! That's mine, too!...

"I'M TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP!!!"


----------



## DizneyNutz

This is my favorite as well, and what's more is I can sympathize and I'm 43!!!





			
				eblack0409 said:
			
		

> My favorite is from the Disney commercial with the little boy waiting to go the next day.....the mom tells him to go to sleep, he responds "I'm too excited to sleep!!!"  I love this commercial...
> 
> Fave slogan:  "To all who come to this happy place, welcome...."


----------



## JPN4265

Dsnymouse said:
			
		

> Any one have a favorite Disney slogan?
> List here





That will be $65.42 please...


----------



## deekaypee

One of my favorites is still the old Superbowl/championship advertising. You know, where the reporters ask the athlete what they're going to do to celebrate a job well done, and the individual inevitably replies, "I'm going to Disney World (or Disneyland)!" 

I know this was heavy-handed & expensive advertising campaign and lots of folks make fun of it now. But I swear to you that whenever I have a small victory in my job, I say to myself, "Deekaypee, what are you going to do next? _I'm going to Disney World!" _ Even if it's not technically true, the promise of a trip to WDW is my kind of pat on the back!


----------



## DisneyFairy19

I love my Disney Licesne Plate Frame on my car

been there, done that, GOING BACk....


----------



## disneydancer1969

mine is "i hope we never lose sight of one thing~it was all started by a mouse"


----------



## Dsnymouse

JPN - that gave me a good laugh!!! 
Disneyfairy - think we should market that saying on your plate!


----------



## Queen2

TinksMagic54 said:
			
		

> This might be more the Mickey Mouse Club, but I remember watching it as a girl -- the Hardy Boys and Annette!...
> 
> M I C - SEE YOU REAL SOON
> K E Y - WHY BECAUSE WE LOVE YOU.
> 
> M O U S E
> 
> Still gives me the chills at this advanced age




Now you are telling your age a little bit     . That was around when I was about 6


----------

